# Some videos I found...



## jakobole (Jan 14, 2008)

Some are classics, but there are also gems in there that I hadn't seen.
Not all are aircraft related, but never the less....

It's on stage6, which is streaming Divx and you need divx webplayer (it prompts you)
But then you'd get hi-qual streaming, instead of crappy youtube 

'World at War' series, 20 episodes, allmost complete

Stage6 · Videos · world at war

'Kamikaze in color' :

Stage6 · Kamikaze Attack - Part 1 - Video and Download · kumajiro

Stage6 · Kamikaze Attack - Part 2 - Video and Download · kumajiro

B-17 doc :

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos)

Many vides under the 'aircraft' tag :

Stage6 · Videos · aircraft

I think these are german, haven't had the chance to peek at them yet

Luftkampf ueber Deutschland, 81 mins :

Stage6 · WK2 WW2 · Luftkampf ueber Deutschland - Video and Download

Duesenjaeger waehrend des 2 Weltkrieges

Stage6 · WK2 WW2 · Duesenjaeger waehrend des 2 Weltkrieges - Video and Download

5 parts on SS

Stage6 · War Channel · Videos

Nice channel with WW2 videos.

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos

There a whole WW2 channel :

Stage6 · History - World War II · Videos


How to start a F4U :

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos


P-47's in italy :

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos

Collection of color-guncams :

Stage6 · Upload Video Clips. Share, Watch, Download Videos

More WW2 in color :

WW2 in color :

Stage6 · History - World War II · WWII The Lost Color Archives 01 - Video and Download
Stage6 · History - World War II · WWII The Lost Color Archives 02 - Video and Download
Stage6 · History - World War II · WWII The Lost Color Archives 03 - Video and Download

Winter War : 
Stage6 · History - World War II · Videos

Japan's war in Color :

Stage6 · History - World War II · Videos

This guy has a nice collection :

Stage6 · WORLD WAR TWO-HISTORY-WAR Videos - Free WORLD WAR TWO-HISTORY-WAR Video Downloads.

Nice video og German fighter pilots telling their tale :

Stage6 · WORLD WAR TWO-HISTORY-WAR · THE LUFTWAFFE-VOICES FROM HITLERS ARMY - Video and Download


Last but not least, my own channel, with at this time, mostly german 'wochenschau's' - and more to come :

Stage6 · jakobole · Videos


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 15, 2008)

wow you have been busy!
thanks


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Man, thanks for the links. Now I have something to do at lunch.


----------



## jakobole (Jan 15, 2008)

My pleasure 
Ya - it's a compilation of stuff that I've found over quite some time, I haven't even seen it all yet, hehe.
Users from furgalsworld.com might know them, since it's a repost of a post I made there. On finding this forum a couple of weeks ago, I thought you guys might be interested as well. 

Some of the ww2 channels at stage6 are still expanding, so check frequently.
And for all you uploaders out there who has better-than-youtube-quality flics they wanna upload, I'd recommend stage6. YOU get to choose the quality of both vid and sound - downside is you need to convert videos yoursel, but hey.

Folks have even uploaded a good deal of HD content. Try do a search on 'nasa hd' on stage6 for example


----------



## jakobole (Jan 15, 2008)

Seems the ones pointing at the user "Sd-Kfz-182" ("How to start a F4U" ,"P-47's in italy"), sadly isn't working anymore...


----------

